# kyokushin tourney in Rochester in October



## emiliozapata (Feb 22, 2009)

Has any one who is outside of a kyokushin org. ever gone to the open knockdown tourney in Rochester NY ? I am contemplating competing at this event, I feel it would be very beneficial to my training. Just not sure how well received non kyo competitors are.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 22, 2009)

I sometimes go to Yasuhiko Oyama's tournament as a spectator, and see people from other systems competing in the "Knock Down Tournament" there.  

There have been people from Yoshukai dojos, even a giant of a fellow from the local Kung Fu school.  They've all been well-received, as long as they act with dignity and honor, regardless of whether they win or lose.  The only fellow I've known who wasn't well-received was a Yoshukai guy who loudly, and verbally protested the referee's call (and that referee happened to be Oyama Shihan himself).  

There were a lot of people frowning at that guy when he starts screaming at Oyama Shihan...  

The battles are stand-up fights, and are full contact.  Mostly punching to the body, although you'll see a good bit of kicking to the thighs, body, and head.  

No punching to the face, no kicking below the knee.  If you get knocked down twice (without being KO'ed), then the other guy wins.

Before the competitors can enter the sparring tournament, they must qualify by breaking at least three wooden boards with a hand technique.  Anyone who is well-conditioned for the fight should be able to do this.


----------



## searcher (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been to several knockdown tourneys to fight, and a few to watch, that were put on by kyokushin guys and they were gladto have me there.   I have not been to one in NY, so I can't comment on those people in particular, but I suspect that they will welcome any new competitor.

Is there any particular reason why you think a knockdown tourney would be helpful in your training?
Are you prepared for this type of tourney?

These are questions I ask of myself and my students several months before I/they go to a tourney.   It can be a brutal experience if you are not prepared for what will go on.


----------



## emiliozapata (Feb 22, 2009)

well I need a good motivator to train standup and I came across the NY tourney which is listed as open, and I have always been fascinated by the knockdown events. As far as being prepared, I will need to concentrate on hardening my torso and legs. My striking is probably good enough to at least put a good showing but certainly I have some time to train event specific since it's a good many months away. Kinda just want to do it to do it. They do have a semi knockdown bracket which uses pads for hand and feet, stillf ull contact.


----------



## searcher (Feb 22, 2009)

While hardening the torso and legs helps with absorbing some punishment, I would not want to count on that in a KD event.    What division(kyu/dan) are you going to enter in?   Have you went over the rules for the event?


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 23, 2009)

emiliozapata said:


> As far as being prepared, I will need to concentrate on hardening my torso and legs. My striking is probably good enough to at least put a good showing but certainly I have some time to train event specific since it's a good many months away.


 
I admire your willingness to trade fists with the Kyokushin practitioners, but before you do that, I would *strongly* suggest getting some formal training in a striking art between now and then.  Physical conditioning is a good thing to have, but it's more of a supplement to the meat and potatoes, instead of being the main course.  

The striking art need not even be Kyokushin, as there are some folks from non-Kyokushin schools who don't do regular full contact, and they do fine, but they've been at the game for years.  

There are all sorts of mechanical aspects of striking that need time and training to develop, and it's best to do such things under the watchful eye of a competent instructor.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 23, 2009)

If you don't already have one, I would seriously consider getting a makiwara and using it every day to toughen your knuckles/fists, and get your wrists used to the increased shock.


----------



## searcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Grenadier is right on with the need to have some formal striking training.    I trained for several years before I stepped into the ring in a KD event.    If you don't get any training, I would make sure you have someone to drive you home and insurance is a must.   Not being negative here, it is just the nature of the game.


----------

